# erster trail der bikesaison 2008



## stuntzi (3. Januar 2008)

ok... nicht ganz live wegen internet-problemen... aber immerhin...

01.01.2008:




sunrise




uphill




panorama




trail




mehr trail




noch mehr trail




immer noch trail

und jetzt die preisfrage... 

WO IST´S?

wenn die frage korrekt beantwortet wird, gibts bilder vom zweiten trail 2008 als belohnung 

servus,
alpenzorro.


ps: war noch jemand früher dran mit 2008er trails?


----------



## Suedlicht (3. Januar 2008)

Sausack!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würde sagen Gran Canaria, oder?
Schön zum biken. Vor allem wenns bei uns sch... kalt ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2008)

Sieht schon nach Kanaren aus, aber wohl nicht La Palma. Die anderen Inseln kenn´ ich biketechnisch nicht. Da könnt´ ich eher Auskunft über Surfstrände geben... Was mich nur bißl stutzig macht ist, dass Stunzi mit kurzen Ärmeln und kurzer Hose unterwegs ist, obwohl es Wolken hat. Oder doch wo ganz wo anders?
Aber ich wollt eh nicht schon wieder eine Waschmaschine gewinnen!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

Von dem Canyon und dem See her würd ich sagen GC. 

Utah wirds wohl nicht sein, da ist es jetzt scheisskalt!


----------



## Mauricio (3. Januar 2008)

tenneriffa?


----------



## stuntzi (4. Januar 2008)

03.01.2008 20:00 Maspalomas, Gran Canaria, Finnenbar.

wow... das war schnell. scheinen ja doch noch ein paar biker online zu sein im winter . hier also wie versprochen der zweite trail des jahres, camino real vom höchsten punkt nach st bartolome.




langer uphill, 2300hm. freemotion-shuttle fuhr keins und der böse fahrer des öffentlichen bus wollte mich nicht mitnehmen. grumml.




blick zum roque nublo, da trail ich morgen mal rum.




panorama vom gipfel, im hintergrund der teide auf teneriffa.




der spass beginnt.




mehr spass.




noch mehr spass.




und noch mehr!




immer noch mehr... kein ende in sicht.




doch, hier ist ende. blick zurück auf die felswand, in die der camino real hineingebaut wurde.

supertrip heute! und da ich mein zusatz-gepäck zum draussen schlafen drei netten barkeeper-finninnen zur täglichen aufbewahrung aufschwatzen konnte, gings gleich viel leichter .

ps: an die admins... neues fotoalbum schön und gut und fein... aber der upload mittels dieses flash/java/whatever applets geht nun mit mobilen browsern überhaupt nicht mehr :/. vielleicht könnt ihr zusätzlich auch noch die alte html-methode zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo stuntzi
Du machst mich wieder ganz Irre...

Ich hab schon wieder richtige Entzugserscheinungen.

Danke für Deine tollen Fotos in der Bikearmen Zeit.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


.


----------



## MATTESM (4. Januar 2008)

wie in den vergangenen stuntzi-reports möchte ich auch hier darauf hinweisen, dass erlebnisse wie das mit den "barkeeper-finninen" auch fototechnisch zu dokumentieren ist, um ein rundes bild abzugeben. 
danke und a guats neis...

..m..


----------



## fatz (4. Januar 2008)

stuntzi, das ist nicht nett!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2008)

gps tracks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (4. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> 03.01.2008 20:00 Maspalomas, Gran Canaria, Finnenbar.
> ......



3.1. ist früh im Jahr aber nicht früh genug. 

Bilder vom 1.1.:


 

 

Gruss

p.s. schöne Bilder hast Du da Stuntzi


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2008)

Schön  Gran Canaria.
Wenn du noch paar Tracks brauchst, sage einfach Bescheid.
Habe aber nur Tracks von Puerto Rico aus.
Evt. ist die Abfahrt des 2005er Maraton por Medicana nach St. Brigida von Interesse. Müsste wohl eine S2+ sein.

Roque Nublo ist recht nett, der Weg zurück zur Strasse düfte für dich komplett fahrbar sein.

Wenn du am Pico de la Nievas eine Gore-Windstopper-Jacke findest, die habe ich dort 2005 verloren, darfst du sie behalten 



stuntzi schrieb:


> ps: war noch jemand früher dran mit 2008er trails?



Zählen, Trails zuhause bei leichten Schnee am 1.1 nachmittags auch? 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß 
Ray


----------



## Hegi (4. Januar 2008)

thory schrieb:


> 3.1. ist früh im Jahr aber nicht früh genug.



stimmt aber 01.01.2008 um 6:44:27 Uhr muß erstmal unterboten werden


----------



## thory (4. Januar 2008)

Hegi schrieb:


> stimmt aber 01.01.2008 um 6:44:27 Uhr muß erstmal unterboten werden



kein Problem:

am 31.12. ab 20:00 sassen wir auf der Hütte und warteten, das Bike wartete auch:





dann kam:





und zwischen 1:00 und 3:00 (wer weiß das in so einer Nacht schon so genau ) kam dann die Abfahrt:




(leider zu spät ausgelöst, der Fotograf rechnete wohl mit Rodler-speed )


Gruss


----------



## Hegi (4. Januar 2008)

thory schrieb:


> kein Problem:
> 
> 
> und zwischen 1:00 und 3:00 (wer weiß das in so einer Nacht schon so genau ) kam dann die Abfahrt:


----------



## starlit (4. Januar 2008)

...war zwar nicht der erste Trail 2008, sondern der letzte in 2007, aber schön wars trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (5. Januar 2008)

wow... 01.01. 01 uhr nachts... ihr seid ja nicht schlecht drauf, geb mich geschlagen.

gps-tracks? könnt ihr haben... aber das ist doch kein wirklicher zorro-live-report mit start und ziel. ich kringel nur so zum spaß in der gegend rum . 

hier für die kugel-erde-freaks also noch die tracks zum nachfliegen. gran canaria gibt's in fantastischer auflösung, man sieht quasi jeden stein am boden.

trail 0 mit el gigante war ein moströser s4-reinfall, zu hart für mich.

trail 1 mit der verbindung der stauseen chira uns soria war ein harter s3, aber größtenteils mit spaß fahrbar.

trail 2 mit dem camino real vom pico de las nieves war das erste "nicht-experiment". dementsprechend leicht aber doch teilweise holprig, großer s2-spaß!

trail 3 mit dem roque nublo im orkansturm, oben s2-s3, unten dann s4 und viel zu schwer, erst recht bei nassen felsen. der anschliessende tauro-trail beginnt mit 30 minuten raufschieben. dann gibt's einen endlos langen s1-s2 mit geringem gefälle, immer oben auf einem kamm entlang mit tollen blicken in tiefe schluchten und richtung meer. am ende folgt leider der haken, 30 minuten bergab schieben durch einen übelst gerölligen s4-barranco. keine kraft mehr übrig, an der technik fehlte es auch .


----------



## stuntzi (5. Januar 2008)

hier noch ein paar bilder zum nublo- und tauro-trail gestern. sorry, finninnen wollten nicht ins forum .




bisserl neblig am roque nublo




kalt ausserdem. was für ein unterschied zu gestern.




trotzdem irgendwie lustig. 




hier kann ja auch nicht immer die sonne scheinen.




verbrannter baum von diesem sommer. allerdings sterben die bäume hier normalerweise nicht daran, oben spriesst schon wieder neues grün.


----------



## stuntzi (5. Januar 2008)

weiter unten am monte tauro wurde das wetter dann langsam besser...




regenbogen im süden gran canarias? eher selten.




tauro-traumtrail. unendlich lang und immer mit blick zum meer.




kanarische farben. herb aber bunt.




felswand bei puerto mogan im abendlicht.


----------



## stuntzi (5. Januar 2008)

heut eher fauler tag... bisserl schifferl und bisserl radfahren an der küste und die ganzen touri-burgen betrachten. schönen dank auch, dann schon lieber maspalomas. ist zwar auch völlig tourifiziert, aber in den weitläufigen dünen kommt man sich wenigstens nicht vor wie in der heringsdose.




weg zum geheimen übernachtungsplatz an der steilküste




hotelburgen bei puerto rico




sardinenstrand bei puerto rico.


----------



## stuntzi (5. Januar 2008)

morgen probier ichs nochmal mit dem norden der insel, nach agaete muß es irgendwo einen trail geben. gestern war das wetter dort drüben wirklich zu gruslig, da hats mich gleich wieder nach süden zurückgeblasen .

@ray, tracks werden immer gern genommen, wobei ich im süden schon ziemlich viel zusammen hab. wie immer per email und gezipptem gpx. mein internet-zugang ist leider nur sporadisch, das spanische vodafone-internet will nicht so wie ich will.

@thory, daher war zwar das erste posting am 03.01., der trail aber natürlich an neujahr! egal, der mensch mit 01.01. 03 uhr nacht schlägt uns alle


----------



## Freeagain (5. Januar 2008)

Uhrzeitmässig kann ich nicht mithalten, da erst am Mittag des 1.1.08. Aber wir hatten auch ohne Schnee bei 13°C eine Menge Spass. Preisfrage: Wo?
Könnte überall sein, aber auf der anderen Seite doch einzigartig...


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2008)

Hi stuntzi,

hier sind meine Tracks von 2005 (hast du per Mail erhalten, für alle andere als Attachment), sind etwa 900 km verteilt über 2 Wochen. achtung Tracks sind nicht bereinigt, daher hier paar Anmerkungen.
In der ersten Woche sind wir mit Happy Biking gefahren. Touren waren doch etwas kurz, ansonsten okay.
Am 20050305 war der Maraton Por Medicina, die Abfahrt  dürfte dir gefallen.
20050307 war landschaftlich ganz nett.
Von meinen Aufstieg zum Pico Nieves am 20050308 ist abzuraten, ist eine schwere Wanderung. Habe mich bei den gaffenden dt. Touris als Engländer ausgegeben. Von denen wird sowieso Verrücktheit erwartet  
20050310 war die anspruchvollste Tour, nur habe ich mich am Schluss für den falsche Camino real entschieden, und wir sind in Bergnot geraten und durften im Dunkeln den Barranco absteigen. (Hatte den Trail nicht gefunden den du am 4.1 hoch "gefahren" bist.) NICHT versuchen, stattdessen die Abfahrt von 20050311 benutzen. Es gibt da noch einen wunderschönen aber sehr gefährlichen Trail direkt am Abgrund in den Barranco de Chira. Hatte damals einfach keine Lust mehr auf Grenzerfahrungen, bin nach paar Metern umgekehrt. Umbedingt die Panoramios (z.B. http://www.panoramio.com/photo/310811) an der Stelle vorher anschauen!

Damals hatte ich nur die grottenschlechte Kompass-Map. Google Earth war damals noch nicht soweit.

Bin gerade am überlegen mir die Topo Spain + CompeGPS Land zu kaufen.

Hey, das Hotel (dunkle Farbe) was du abgelichtest hast, da waren wir abgestiegen  

Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß
Ray


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2008)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Wo?
> Könnte überall sein, aber auf der anderen Seite doch einzigartig...


Finale Ligurien ?


----------



## Freeagain (6. Januar 2008)

@rayc: Breitengrad stimmt fast, 150 km südlicher! Aber nicht Italien.


----------



## Coffee (6. Januar 2008)

na da wird einem ja wieder auf sonne der mund wässrig gemacht 

viel spaß stuntzi 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (6. Januar 2008)

Zurück zum Thema.
die noBrakes-Rider haben um Punkt 00:00 ihre Tour unterbrochen um zünftig die Korken knallen zu lassen.


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2008)

Freeagain schrieb:


> @rayc: Breitengrad stimmt fast, 150 km südlicher! Aber nicht Italien.



Dann ist das Korsika.
Habe ich nicht wieder erkannt, obwohl ich erst im Oktober dort war.
Welche Ecke wart ihr denn?

Ray


----------



## Freeagain (6. Januar 2008)

@ rayc: Du scheinst ganz schön herumzukommen! Aber Frankreich auch nicht! Ein paar weitere Puzzles anbei... Das gibt doch wohl nicht einen Jackpot!?


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2008)

ist es sardinien?


----------



## stuntzi (7. Januar 2008)

06.01.2008 22:00 Agaete

harter tag. langer tag. trail-tag.

die bergauf-shuttle-möglichkeiten auf gran canaria sind leider ziemlich beschränkt. öffentliche busse richtung berge nehmen keine bikes mehr mit. vielleicht auch nur, wenn man den fahrer persönlich kennt und ihm am abend vorher ein paar bierchen ausgibt. schwierig.

die bikestation free-motion in playa del ingles bietet zwar shuttles an, allerdings fahren die nur drei- bis viermal pro woche in die berge. und selbst dann ist deren bus fast immer mit teilnehmern der eigenen bike- und wandertouren gefüllt, so daß "nur-shuttler" nicht mehr mitgenommen werden. ziemlich übel. das ist auf teneriffa und la palma wesentlich besser.

bleibt meist nur übrig, selbst auf den berg zu strampeln. nach ein paar mal kennt man halt alle uphills ab maspalomas und es wird öde. drum fahr ich heut erst mal 25km flach zurück richtung flughafen und dann rauf durch den barranco de guayadeque.

der canyon ist im gegensatz zu vielen andern auf der insel sehr grün, zumindest am talboden. die felswände im morgenlicht knallrot, hier durchsetzt mit vielen wohnhöhlen der ureinwohner. ein paar sind auch heute noch bewohnt, oder zweckentfremdet. es gibt eine in felsen gehauene kirche und nebendran gleich eine ebensolche bar. der leche leche für 70 cent , zeit für ein zweites frühstück.

weiter oben wird der guayadeque-uphill sehr steil, grob-schottrig, heiß und anstrengend, bis man schließlich bei ca. 1500m auf die straßen durch die kraterregion trifft. ich lass es mir nicht nehmen, noch schnell auf den pico de las nieves zu strampeln. heut ist königswetter auf allen inselseiten.

runter geht's zunächst über den bekannten pico-trail, dann auf einem sehr kurvenreichen und holprigen weglein vom roque-nublo-parkplatz nach la culata.

hier drüben auf der nordseite kommt zum grand-canyon-feeling noch ein monument-valley-feeling dazu. über vielen schluchten thronen einsame, rechteckige felshöcker. schon lustig diese insel, bin beeindruckt.

weiter bergauf und bergab durch diverse barrancos erreiche ich schließlich den tamadaba-naturpark auf 1300m. von hier führt ein fußweg bis fast ans meer. mittlerweile ist´s schon halb sechs, aber zum übernachten auf dieser höhe ist mein schlafsack zu dünn. außerdem sind sämtliche essensvorräte verbraucht. also nix wie runter.

der trail beginnt wunderschön flowig als s1 auf waldboden mit piniennadel-teppich, zeigt aber alsbald seine zähne und wird steil, hoplrig, ausgesetzt, s3, mit mörderischen tiefblicken richtung meer. glaub auf gran canaria gibt's einfach keine leichten trails, entweder forstpiste oder gleich oberhammer. mahlzeit .

mit dem letzten dämmerlicht erreiche ich ziemlich ausgepowert den strand bei agaete. das waren heute 2700hm mit vollgepäck und angstrengenden uphills, bergab fast ausschließlich schwierige trails, das schlaucht. noch schnell schwimmen und was futtern, dann ab ins bett.

der ü-platz ist neben einem kleinen mäuerchen zum windschutz an einer dieser lavastrand-badegumpen-anlagen. ich hoffe nur, die monströse brandung spült mich heut nacht nicht ins meer. sieht jedenfalls spannend aus und hört sich noch spannender an. na dann gut nacht...

die buidls...




nette ueberraschungen in den gassen von aiguemes




barranco guayadeque




felsenbar




pinienwaeldchen am krater




mal wieder der teide




gipfeltrail, im hintergrund der militaerische lauschposten am hoechsten punt gran canarias




mehr gipfeltrail




roque nublo mal wieder mit sonne




abwaerts...


----------



## stuntzi (7. Januar 2008)

hm, ich merke grad, ich laber schon wieder rum. dabei soll das ja gar kein live-report sein sondern es ging nur um den ersten trail 2008. dann halt ich jetzt besser mal die klappe und lass andre von ihrem first-trail berichten 


@ray, bitte nochmal posten, hier ins forum, meine email funktioniert grad nicht. aber NUR mit zip gepackt, nicht nochmal extra mit 7z!! dann schaff ichs vielleicht, die dinger in einem internetcafe zu extrahieren und auf meinen loox zu uebertragen.


----------



## superstef (7. Januar 2008)

hi Stuntzi,

ich glaub ich hab dich gestern morgen gegen 9:30 auf der strasse richtung aguimes berghoch strampeln gesehen - war dort gerade auf dem weg in den flieger nach 10 absolut fetten trail-tagen auf GC. Irgendwie lustig, dass wir fast die gleichen trails gefahren sind - besonders geil war der tauro-trail und der camino de santiago zum cruz grande!

wünsche dir auf jeden fall  (voller neid, da ich jetzt hier wieder im büro sitze) noch viel spass auf GC

zu den tracks: da mein gps-gerät ausgefallen war, konnte ich keine touren aufzeichnen...kann ich ein paar der touren mit den beschreibungen auf meinen seiten darstellen? 

@rayc: dito?

Ride-On,

Stefan
PS: Die Bilder und ein ausführlicher Bericht kommen dann erst später auf die Website


----------



## Freeagain (7. Januar 2008)

@Blacksurf: Sardinien auch nicht. Vielleicht hilft das weiter: Innerhalb kurzer Zeit war unsere beste DH-Fahrerin dort, ein paar der besten deutschen CC- und Marathon-Profis (dort gibt es keine Paparazzis), Bikes in Motion, usf.


----------



## rayc (7. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ... und lass andre von ihrem first-trail berichten


Der Gewinner ist wohl @Hemme  


stuntzi schrieb:


> @ray, bitte nochmal posten, hier ins forum, meine email funktioniert grad nicht. aber NUR mit zip gepackt, nicht nochmal extra mit 7z!! dann schaff ichs vielleicht, die dinger in einem internetcafe zu extrahieren und auf meinen loox zu uebertragen.



Du brauchst ja eh GPX und nicht KML.
ge-7z't habe ich es um unter 60 kB für Attachments  zu bleiben.
7z ist kostenlos uns sollte schnell installiert sein, zumindest unter WinDoS. 

Habe geschwind aus den KML wieder GPX gemacht, sprich die Zeitinformation fehlt, aber die brauchst du zum Navigieren eh nicht.
Jetzt sind es 2 Dateien.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-foot (7. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> hm, ich merke grad, ich laber schon wieder rum. dabei soll das ja gar kein live-report sein sondern es ging nur um den ersten trail 2008. dann halt ich jetzt besser mal die klappe und lass andre von ihrem first-trail berichten
> .



labere ruhig noch ein bißchen rum, es hält mich gerade nichts spannenderes von der Arbeit ab 
ist schon so lang her das ich auf GC war, ride on stuntzi


----------



## stuntzi (7. Januar 2008)

@ray, danke, jetzt passts. klar ist 7zip schnell installiert... daheim! aber probier das mal in einem internet-cafe. seufz, ich haette gerne meinen loox wieder online. wer erklaert der spanischen vodafone-hotline mal eben, dass ihr tolles gprs-probono-quarkzeug nicht funktioniert...


----------



## stuntzi (7. Januar 2008)

@coffee, gran canyoneria war eigentlich nur ne verlegenheitsloesung weil ich irgendwie noch nicht so die richtige lust aufs skifahrn hatte. und weil der weihnachtliche plaetzchenbauch verschwinden musste . wie siehts aus mit eurem wetter... kein neuschnee in sicht? bin in 10 tagen wieder daheim und dann will ich knietiefen powder!


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2008)

mein erster user auf der ignore-list der bikesaison 2008.... 

and the winner is => STUNTZI.... 

Diese seelischen Grausamkeiten nehmen wohl erst ein Ende, wenn du in irgendeiner Felssppalte verschwindest...


----------



## pedale3 (8. Januar 2008)

Au Mann Stuntzi,

wenn Du Sooo weiter machst, können die Bike-Guide-Schreiberlinge bald einpacken. Forum ausdrucken und fertig ist die Wurst. Oder man brüstet sich später einmal damit einen Trail entdeckt zu haben der noch nicht "Stuntzifiziert" wurde. Mir gefällt's.

Btw, wollte Canyon Dir nicht schon letztes Jahr ein neues Liteville spendiet haben? Happy Trails!

/Pedale.


----------



## cebe (8. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit eurem wetter... kein neuschnee in sicht? bin in 10 tagen wieder daheim und dann will ich knietiefen powder!



Hallo Stuntzi,

leider siehts momentan nicht so toll aus. Der letzte Schneefall war in der Nacht vom 31.12. auf den 01.01. Da gabs aber super tollen Powder, 30 cm sogar in tieferen Lagen (z. B. Hirschberg in den Tegernseer Bergen) Letzten Samstag auf Tour pappiger schwerer Schnee, keine Freude. Seit letzten Sonntag hat es bis auf ca. 1500-1700 m geregnet  Die Wetterfrösche schwafeln aber irgendwas von Schnee am Samstag. Mal sehen und hoffen.....

Bleib lieber vorerst wo Du bist, da hast Du mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (9. Januar 2008)

ach ja, zwar nicht mein erster Trail aber mein letzter  Trail, Silvester am Lago, Tour Laghel bei traumhaftem Wetter:


----------



## stuntzi (9. Januar 2008)

@superstef, der korrekte biker im auto haette angehalten, mir ein shuttle angeboten und dabei seinen flieger verpasst, jawohl!


----------



## stuntzi (9. Januar 2008)

@ray, wo soll dieses ding verlaufen? meine kompass-karte gibt da irgendwie nicht viel her. vielleicht willst du ja mal ein gpx zusammenklicken, eine koordinate muesste man ja von dem foto schon haben .


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2008)

hier ein Foto vom Einstieg:




Einfach auf das Bild klicken und ein Bild weiter blättern, da sieht man wie der Trail weiterläuft.

Wie man sieht, kann man sich hier keinen Fehler erlauben. Val d'Uina ist sicher ungefährlicher. 
Ich denke du weist selbst wieviel Risiko du eingehen kannst.
Ich bin nach 200 m umgedreht.

Die Bilder davor zeigen die Tour vom 20050310 (Nr. 106-123). Einfacher kommt man über die Piste, wie ich sie am 20050311 hochgefahren bin, zum Einstieg.
Mehr Spaß und Schweiß kostet der 20050310er Aufstieg.

Hier ist das Trailstück, dieser ist sowohl auf der Papier-Kompass als auf der digitalen Version von 2003 verzeichnet. Ist grau gestrichelt. Achtung die Kompass-Karte ist sehr ungenau, entsprechend ungenau ist der Verlauf, was  man sieht, wenn man den Trail sich in GE anschaut. Aber der Einstieg stimmt.

Ray


----------



## superstef (10. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @superstef, der korrekte biker im auto haette angehalten, mir ein shuttle angeboten und dabei seinen flieger verpasst, jawohl!



da haste zu 100% recht, korrekt wäre gewesen: flug verpassen, shutteln und dann zusammen nochmals die trails rocken.

war dann aber bei mir trotzdem knapp: 2 Minuten vor Abflug war ich im dann im Flieger.

falls du noch in der Gegend um Santa Lucia bist und gern einen shuttle hättest melde dich einfach mal bei meinen bike-kollegen (Gunnar+Mechthild), die noch dort unten sind und nen mietwagen+fahrradständer haben - vielleicht geht ja noch ne gemeinsame Tour zusammen: Nummer auf Anfrage

Greetz und viel Spaß noch 
Stefan


----------



## stuntzi (10. Januar 2008)

08.01.2008, 19:30 Uhr. Die Sonne ist schon lange im Meer versunken, das letzte Licht der Dämmerung macht einem unglaublichem Sternenhimmel Platz, der Mond hat heute Pause. Ein paar Vögel zwitschern, vereinzelt liegen Eidechsen auf den noch warmen Steinen. Eine salzige Brise weht vom Meer herauf.

Der Haken an diesem schönen Bild? Ich stehe mit dem Bike auf der Schulter völlig durchgeschwitzt irgendwo in 1000m Höhe in der struppigen, vulkanischen Wildnis, von einem Weg ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Essensvorräte sind verbraucht, Wasser ist getrunken, Beine sind müde. Dabei hatte der Tag so gemütlich angefangen...

Nach einem Frühstück am Strand von Agaete und einem erfrischenden Bad im Meer schwinge ich mich aufs Bike und radle über die Küstenstrasse nach San Nicolas. Obwohl Start und Ziel beide auf Meereshöhe liegen, kommen auf dieser Route fast 1000hm zusammen. Auf Gran Canaria gibt's nur wenig ebene Strassen, Brücken scheinen größtenteils unbekannt. Drum ist das Motto für den Radler hier: "rein in den barranco, raus aus dem barranco", in vielfacher Wiederholung und mit entsprechend vielen Anstiegen und Abfahrten.

Am Puerto von San Nicolas beim zweiten Frühstück in der Charco-Burger-Bar erzählt mir der Patrone etwas vom "schönsten barranco gran canarias", gleich oberhalb des Städtchens. Ein Roundtrip ist schnell zusammengeklickt, als Belohnung für seinen Tip darf sich Senor Charco nun den Tag lang um mein Übernachtungsgepäck kümmern, während ich mich um einige Kilo erleichtert auf den Weg in die Berge mache.

Der Barranco ist wirklich sehenswert, teilweise rücken die steilen, roten Felswände auf nur wenige Meter zusammen. Trotzdem windet sich ein schmales Teersträßchen bergauf, das unseren Alpenpässen ganz locker den Rang abläuft. Der Steigungsmesser erreicht teilweise 25% und verbleibt dort auch einige Zeit lang, die Temperaturen sind jetzt um die Mittagszeit selbst im Winter gnadenlos.

Die ganze Auffahrt ist demnach ein einziger Genuss . Verkehr gibt's keinen, nur vereinzelt zittern sich ein paar offensichtlich überforderte Touristen in ihren Mietwägen durch die engen Kehren bergauf. Bis zur Ringstraße unterhalb des Pico de las Nieves wollen an die 1700hm erstrampelt werden.

Dann folge ich weiter meiner erdachten Route und probiere einen kleinen Trail unterhalb des Morro Pajonales. Endlich mal was leichtes, flowiges, mit nur wenigen Felsen und größtenteils auf Waldboden verlaufend. Erstes Experiment gelungen, weiter im Text.

Mein eigentliches Ziel ist der Montana del Viso, ein 1000m-Klotz oberhalb San Nicolas. Von dort führt laut Karte ein Wanderweg bis direkt in die Ortschaft. Leider ist die weitere Anfahrt dorthin noch mit vielen Höhenmetern gepflastert, immer getreu dem Motto "rein in den barranco, raus aus dem barranco". Bis ich auch nur in die Nähe des Berges komme, steigt der Tageshöhenmesser auf über 3000hm. Die Uhrzeit ist leider mittlerweile auch schon recht fortgeschritten.

Die letzte halbe Stunde zum Gipfel möchte ich mir deswegen gerne sparen. Auf der Karte gibt's eine Querung etwas unterhalb, die bald wieder auf den eigentlichen Wanderweg nach San Nicolas treffen soll. Diese Route funktioniert zunächst auch recht gut und wird genau an der bezeichneten Stelle von der Piste zum Pfad. Leider ist der Pfad schon von Beginn an sehr zugewachsen, größtenteils muß ich mich mit dem Rad auf der Schulter durch dichtes Gestrüpp kämpfen. Irgendwann verliere entweder ich den Weg oder der Weg sich selbst ganz, jedenfalls stapfe ich mühevoll querfeldein weiter. Die einsetzende Dämmerung macht die Orientierung dabei nicht leichter.

An einer verfallenen Hirtenhütte geht's wieder etwas besser vorwärts, schließlich erreiche ich laut gps die Stelle, an der mein Querweg auf den Abstieg nach San Nicolas trifft. Mit etwas gutem Willen sind hier bergab auch ein paar Spuren zu entdecken, geradeaus ging´s allerdings auch weiter. Nun, irgendwann will ich ja endlich mal runter, also folge ich dem Pfeil auf der Kompass-Karte sehr holprig mit etwas mulmigem Gefühl talwärts, wird schon schief gehen.

Es geht in der Tat schief. Irgendwann stehe ich vor einem gähnend tiefen Abgrund. Die Karte ist weiterhin der Meinung, hier wäre der Weg nach San Nicolas. Ich teile diese Meinung mittlerweile nicht mehr.

Nach einiger erfolgloser Sucherei im düsteren Dämmerlicht gebe ich schließlich auf. Die Karte ist hier wohl nicht einfach nur ein paar meter daneben, sie hat mich auf einen völlig falschen Felssporn geführt. Von hier gibt's kein Entrinnen, ausser mit einem Gleitschirm oder 500m Seil.

Hilft alles nichts, das Rad also wieder auf die Schulter und im Laufschritt zurück bergauf, bis zur Kreuzung mit dem Querweg. Dank gps komme ich dort auch punktgenau an, mittlerweile ist´s allerdings stockfinster.

Ganz aufgeben will ich noch nicht, mein Übernachtungskram ist schließlich ausgerechnet heute im Tal geblieben. Hier oben wird´s nachts dann doch recht bald unangenehm kalt. Also weiter queren mit dem Rad auf dem Buckel, obwohl ich mich laut Karte immer weiter vom möglichen Abstieg entferne. Wenigstens bewege ich mich auf etwas, das man im weitesten Sinne durchaus noch als Weg bezeichnen könnte.

Zwanzig Minuten später bin ich noch immer keinen Höhenmeter tiefer unten. Ich bin kurz davor, das Bike hinzuschmeissen und mich zurück zur verfallenen Hirtenhütte durchzuschlagen.
Die Nacht würde zwar ungemütlich kalt, aber sicher nicht lebensbedrohlich. Noch einmal leuchte ich mit der Stirnlampe einen weiten Bogen talwärts. Tatsächlich, dort unten, gar nicht weit weg, steht sowas ähnliches wie ein Steinmann. Kurz darauf noch ein zweiter, ein dritter... ein Weg! Ein richtiger Weg! Und bergab führt er auch noch!

Den Gedanken an ein Biwak gebe ich schnell wieder auf. So ein night-trail-ride ist ja bestimmt auch was feines. Andre Leute machen das dem Hörensagen nach sogar absichtlich. Meine kleines Stirnlämpchen ist zwar sicher nicht mit deren mörderischer 40-watt-halogen-doppelstrahler-ausrüstung zu vergleichen, aber sei´s drum. Den Boden kann ich damit auch sehen. Fahr ich eben langsamer...

Was soll ich sagen, der night-trail ist absolut genial. 600hm s2 vom feinsten. Verglichen mit den vielen felsigen Rüttelmonstern, die ich auf dieser Insel schon hatte, könnte man durchaus von Flow sprechen. Glück gehabt! Natürlich bremst mich die Nacht ein bisserl aus, aber immerhin bleibe ich größtenteils im Sattel. Über mir die Sterne, unter mir die Lichter von San Nicolas, und mit jeder Serpentine kommen sie näher.

Gegen neun Uhr abends ist´s dann geschafft, die Zivilisation hat mich wieder. ich rolle zum Strand, Senor Charco brät mir den besten Hamburguesa der Kanaren, nach einem Serveza Tropical ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.

Fazit: 3400hm, toller barranco-uphill, zwei flowige trails, der zweite gehört sicher auch bei tageslicht zu den highlights von gran canaria. das nächste mal vielleicht direkt von san nicolas starten und nicht noch die 900hm küste ab agaete draufpacken, dann klappts auch im januar noch mit der sonne .

ein gps ist nur so gut wie das kartenmaterial, in diesem fall hat sich kompass nicht grad mit ruhm bekleckert. aber immerhin kann man mit dem elektronischen helferlein jederzeit bedenkenlos "experimentieren" und findet auch in dunkelster nacht wieder zurück. und irgendwann kommt dann schon ein steinmanderl und weist einem den richtigen weg .


----------



## stuntzi (10. Januar 2008)

@ray, danke für die info, ich schau mal was geht. heut hab ich mich übrigens im pool deines luxus-hotels erholt. schon nett, so 100m über dem ozean zu plantschen


----------



## stuntzi (10. Januar 2008)

@ray, so wies auf der karte aussieht, könnte man doch den el palmerete vom gipfel des tauro aus bergab fahren und dann links auf das von dir gezeichnete stück einbiegen.


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @ray, so wies auf der karte aussieht, könnte man doch den el palmerete vom gipfel des tauro aus bergab fahren und dann links auf das von dir gezeichnete stück einbiegen.



das täuscht!
Im Hotel gibt es i-Cafe, checke es in GE gegen.
Auch wenn es 3 Jahre her ist, ich kann mich nicht erinnern das da ein Weg von Oben runter kam.
Die Wege auf der  Kompass-Map liegen teilweise  mehrere Hundert Meter nebendran. Vergleiche mal meinen track 20050310 mit den grau-gestrichelten Weg auf der Karte. Ich hatte definitiv keine Empfangsprobleme!
Dem Weg den wir am 20050310 runterzugs genommen habe sah erst gut aus, die ersten paar Stellen die abgerutscht waren haben wir umgegangen, dann war Schluss und wir haben in der Dämmerung einen Abstieg durch die Steilwand suchen müssen. Umkehren wollte ich nicht, da die Strasse nur etwa 500 m weg war (leider 300 m tiefer).
Ich kann deine gestrige Situation daher recht gut nachvollziehen. 

So ich fah' jetzt heim, schliesslich treffen wir uns gleich zum Niteriden.
Aber mit richtig hellen Licht   

Ray

p.S.: enthält der pool immer noch gechlortes Salzwasser?


----------



## stuntzi (10. Januar 2008)

@ray, der pool ben auf der terasse ohnr+e rand mit tiefblick zum meer? der enthielt gechlortes süßwasser. das inet-cafe im hotel hilft mir nix mehr, ich war da ja nur "auf besuch" .

naja, morgen hab ich ausnahmsweise mal wieder ein shuttle bis fast zum gipfel, da kann ich erst mal den sanmateo trail probieren, dann wieder raufradln und mal schaun was dann noch richtung soria/tauro geht.

happy nightriding... aber korrekt ists nur mit kerze statt monsterhalogen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (10. Januar 2008)

@superstef, klar, kannst die tracks gern hernehmen. sind aber noch unberabeitet, dh evtl ist noch das eine oder andre seltsame eck drin.


----------



## trautbrg (10. Januar 2008)

Ciao Stuntzi,

bei uns wars der legendäre Isallo in Finale. 1.1. 11 Uhr ...

Ride On

 Wolfgang


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @ray, der pool ben auf der terasse ohnr+e rand mit tiefblick zum meer? der enthielt gechlortes süßwasser.


genau das mit Tiefblick, ohne Rand und "Glaswand" zum Meer, das war damals gechlortes Salzwasser. 
Siehe 







stuntzi schrieb:


> happy nightriding... aber korrekt ists nur mit kerze statt monsterhalogen !


Danke, hat Spaß gemacht trotz Schlamm.
Nee, Kerze war vorgestern  
Halogen ist auch schon lange out.
Habe seit 2004 einen 10W-Xenon-Brenner, im Oktober 2007 bin auf LED umgestiegen. Ist inzwischen heller und hat ansonsten noch einige andere Vorteile (Dimmbar, weniger empfindlich, Lebensdauer, ...).

Habe mir damals die Lampe gekauft, damit die Touren im Winter nicht um 16:00 schon zuende sind und um auch Wochentags fahren zu können.
Habe dann recht schnell den Reiz und Zauber des Niteridens entdeckt.

Wenn du wieder in der Heimat bist, leih dir mal eine anständige Lampe aus und donnere z.B. die Isartrails lang. Berge gibt es ja leider keine in München , sonst könntest du z.B. von oben das Lichtermeer der Stadt genießen.

Aber in der warmen Sonne des Süden  zu fahren ist trotzdem 1000mal genialer  

Ray


----------



## rayc (10. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @superstef, klar, kannst die tracks gern hernehmen. sind aber noch unberabeitet, dh evtl ist noch das eine oder andre seltsame eck drin.



dito, sind ja eh KMLs, also ohne Zeitinformationen.

Frage ruhig nach, wenn du die Strecke nicht kennst. Denn nicht alles war fahrbar. 

z.B. die "auffahrt" zum Pico Nievas war damals zugewachsen und somit schon schiebend eine Strapaze. @stuntzi konnte sie jetzt wohl problemlos 2x runterfahren. Macht in der Richtung auch mehr Sinn.

Ray


----------



## stuntzi (11. Januar 2008)

@ray, du versuchst auch jeden schmarrn bergauf.... trails haben immer eine definierte richtung... und die ist BERGAB !


----------



## kalle100 (11. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @ray, du versuchst auch jeden schmarrn bergauf.... trails haben immer eine definierte richtung... und die ist BERGAB !



..........das ist richtig


----------



## stuntzi (11. Januar 2008)

11.01.2008 

ok, mal wieder fotos ohne viel geschwafel. liest ja doch keiner .




sanmateo-trail, die grüne, dschunglige seite gran canarias.




sanmateo-trail




sanmateo-trail




am roque nublo




ayacata-trail




mandelbäumchen




ayacata-trail




trail durch mordor


----------



## Sinttesi (11. Januar 2008)

Wieder mal super Bilder! 
Viel Neid! 

   Grüße Thomas


----------



## delgandi (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Stunzi,
hab alle deine Reiseberichte gelesen und bin froh das ich endlich mal live dabei bin... 
Viel Spass weiterhin mein Neid ist mit Dir

Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suedlicht (12. Januar 2008)

trail durch mordor[/QUOTE]



Sag Sauron nen Gruß!!


----------



## stuntzi (12. Januar 2008)

12.01.2008 La Palmete Felswand, Erstbefahrung

Erstbefahrung? Keine Ahnung... aber die Jungs von free-motion waren da jedenfalls noch nicht, und das will schon was heissen .









































So schlimm war's gar nicht. Man ist schon immer direkt an der Steilwand, aber meist an deren unteren Ende. Auf die falsche Seite stürzen wäre zwar meist schmerzhaft aber selten tödlich. Außerdem ist der Trail von der Schwierigkeit her recht einfach, maximal S2, meist S1. Auf jeden Fall ein Riesenspaß !


----------



## HB76 (12. Januar 2008)

dir müßte man die kamera wegnehmen wegen seelischer grausamkeit.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

un dhier kämpft man sich durch aufgeweichtes Unterholz im Flachland.

Deine*kmz* liegt in Algerien. SO schnell dorthin?


----------



## blacksurf (12. Januar 2008)

wow, Respekt für den kühlen Kopf am ausgesetzten Trail!


----------



## stuntzi (12. Januar 2008)

@cxfahrer, nur einer der üblichen aussreisser bei gps... aber afrika kommt schon noch!

@blacksurf, so ausgesetzt war der irgendwie gar nicht, oder ich habs nich gemerkt wegen der ganzen selbstauslöser-fotografierei.

@hb, keine sorge, die kamera hält nimmer lang, schon diverse sprünge im gehäuse. und mein ladegerät ist auch hinüber...

@delgandi, dann tuts mir ja fast leid, daß das hier kein richtiger reisebericht ist. wie gesagt nur ein bisserl zielloses rumgekringel auf einer kleinen insel und wenns mir abends langweilig ist, stell ich halt ein paar fotos online .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> 12.01.2008 La Palmete Felswand, Erstbefahrung
> 
> Erstbefahrung? Keine Ahnung... aber die Jungs von free-motion waren da jedenfalls noch nicht, und das will schon was heissen .
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein Riesenspaß !



Schön zu hören. Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt 

Nur bedaure ich jetzt diesen Trail nicht vor 3 Jahren runter gefahren zu sein.
Was solls, dann beim nächsten Mal.

Was, ist mir der Kamera?
Du hast doch erst eine letztes Jahr geschrottet. Das war doch auf Sizilien?
Das Ladegerät hast du doch auch erst vor einen halben Jahr mit Ponal ausgegossen  

Ray


----------



## stuntzi (14. Januar 2008)

13.01.2008 Los Palmitos Singletrail

S1-S2, flüssig zu fahren, gibts sowas auch auf Gran Canaria? Tatsächlich.












zu groß für dieses hindernis...


----------



## stuntzi (14. Januar 2008)

14.01.08 Ruhetag




Beginn eines bequemen Ruhetags am Strand




Plötzlich ein kurzes, trockenes KNACKEN...

Die grade mal ein halbes Jahr alte Schwinge des Hinterbaus war der "Extrembelastung" bei 5 km/h auf der Strandpromenade von Maspalomas wohl nicht gewachsen. Note to Canyon: Knäckebrot ist kein gutes Baumaterial für ein Mountainbike!




Bewährter Reepschnur-Quickfix

Zur Reparatur muss wieder die Multifunktionsreepschnur ran, nutzbar als Gürtel, Chicken-Support-Line und portable Schweißnaht. Was solls, für einen Trailtag und dann zum Flughafen hält die Sache schon...


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2008)

Oh man  
Vielleicht sollte dir Canyon keine neue Schwinge sondern Geld geben, damit du ein Bike eines ANDEREN Herstellers kauft.
Schick denen mal die Links zu deinen Reiseberichte, damit sie deine indirekte Werbung sehen.
Auch wenn Canyon sehr kulant ist, ist das mehr als ärgerlich.

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem noch eine schönen Resturlaub.

Ray


----------



## stuntzi (14. Januar 2008)

@ray, ich nehm's mittlerweile mit humor. canyon baut die teile ja nicht selber, die können also nur sehr bedingt was dafür. und kulant sind sie wirklich, immerhin wurde bisher immer alles anstandslos, schnell und kostenlos getauscht. selbst spezialwünsche wie "schwinge kurzfristig mit der post zuschicken" anstatt "komplettbike hin und her" wurden erfüllt.

insofern sollte der hinweis mit dem knäckebrot oben wohl eher an den rahmenschweisser in taiwan (?) gerichtet werden. aber von denen erfährt man ja nie was, wahrscheinlich ist das sowieso ein und dieselbe firma für fast alle bike-marken.

abgesehen davon rocke ich wegen dieses kleinen mißgeschicks morgen meinen letzten gran canaria trail mit einem cannondale freeride bike von http://www.free-motion.net/ . sehr nette leute und ein echt professioneller laden. und die latte macchiatos sind lecker .


----------



## biketiger (14. Januar 2008)

@rayc, und da fragst du noch, was mit der digicam passiert ist   - gemessen an der schwinge geht es der vermutlich super, aber die belastung, der sie ausgesetzt ist,  dürfte gleichermaßen über der norm liegen.... 

stuntzi, es ist eben jetzt doch zeit fürs skifoan


----------



## stuntzi (14. Januar 2008)

bisserl wenig biking heute, also noch ein paar ambient-shots nur so zum spass...




die dünen von maspalomas.




servus, sonne. bis morgen.


----------



## stuntzi (15. Januar 2008)

ausdiemaus...


----------



## Torpedo64 (16. Januar 2008)

Wie  Ist das Bike jetzt ganz kaputt


----------



## rayc (16. Januar 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wie  Ist das Bike jetzt ganz kaputt



Er fliegt heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (16. Januar 2008)

in der tat fliegt er heim. er war aber auch ganz schön fleissig 




kanarisches spinnennetz


----------



## Torpedo64 (16. Januar 2008)

Sehr beeindruckend... 
Das werde ich mir in ca. zwei Monaten etwas genauer angucken...


----------



## stuntzi (17. Januar 2008)

ich find es schaut irgendwie doch a bisserl sinnlos aus. so eine "richtige" tour mit start und ziel ist schon was andres.


----------



## Eike. (17. Januar 2008)

Sinn macht was Spaß macht


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ich find es schaut irgendwie doch a bisserl sinnlos aus. so eine "richtige" tour mit start und ziel ist schon was andres.


 
Du meinst eher planlos  Bei sporadischen Touren ist das eben so, das kenne ich selbst aus Erfahrung. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. 
Trotzdem, solange der Spaßfaktor hoch ist, dann ist doch alles ok, oder?


----------



## TheGreatMM (1. Februar 2008)

die besten Bilder die ich dieses Jahr gesehen habe...

ich glaub ich weiß wo ich im nächsten Jahr Urlaub mache und meine Freundin darf am Strand  

Gibt da eigentlich auch Bikes zum leihen oder muss das Bike mit im Flieger ?

Weiß jmd. wie das Bike technisch ist auf La Gomera Bikes aussieht?


----------



## stuntzi (1. Februar 2008)

klar gibts da bikes zu leihen... nen ganzen haufen sogar:
http://www.free-motion.net/fm/de/rental_allbikes.php
http://www.happy-biking.com/fahrradverleih.html
beide in maspalomas.

auf gomera kannst du dich auch austoben. ist halt kleiner, aber für ne woche reichts.
http://www.bike-station-gomera.com/


----------



## kalle100 (1. Februar 2008)

kleiner geschmack von la gomera http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2161294


----------



## stuntzi (1. Februar 2008)

hm... nettes weglein. kurz aber cool. wo ists denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Februar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> hm... nettes weglein. kurz aber cool. wo ists denn genau?



Kennst du nicht, das gibst?  

Tip ist im Nordosten der Insel. Beginnt an einer Kapelle.
Müsste meinen Rechner anschalten, um den Namen rauszusuchen.

@kalle100 hast du auch Tracks von Gomera?
Evt. geht es März 2009 für eine Woche nach La Gomera und dann weiter nach Teneriffa.

Ray


----------



## TheGreatMM (2. Februar 2008)

cool danke Jungs für die Infos


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Tip ist im Nordosten der Insel. Beginnt an einer Kapelle.


Die Seuche scheint mir auch aufs Gehirn zu schlagen  

Natürlich sollte das Nordwesten und nicht Nordost heißen.

Das dürfte die Ermita de Santa Clara sein, evt. auch Ermita de la Virgen de  Guatelupe Santa Clara.
Ist lange her, war da 2001.
@kalle, was ist richtig?

Ray


----------



## kalle100 (2. Februar 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Seuche scheint mir auch aufs Gehirn zu schlagen
> 
> Natürlich sollte das Nordwesten und nicht Nordost heißen.
> 
> ...



 santa clara ist richtig.......


----------



## norinofu (5. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen, ich werd ja ganz irre beim Lesen. 
Ich will da jetzt auch mal hin nach La Palma. Scheint ja die beste Empfehlung in der Gegend zu sein.
Infos auf den üblichen Seiten der Turenveranstalter BIKENFUN usw. klingen ja alle gleich - egal welche Insel.
Wie kommt man von Hamburg* denn am besten nach La Palma. Gibt es besonder sgünstige verbindungen oder Reiseveranstalter, die ihr empfehlen könnt? 
Ich wollte ab Ostern eine Woche Anbiken in der Sonne. Fährt vielleicht zufällig jemand auch um die Zeit da hin? Vielleicht lassen sich ja ein paar hm gemeinsam schrubben.......

*Ja, auch hier im Norden kann man biken auf Singetrails satttttttt  
Die Harburger Berge werden von den meißten Leuten üblicherweise unterschätzt....

@ Stunzi: du scheinst ja hier der Spezialist für Kanaren zu sein. Habe auch in deinem Tread von 2005 ein bischen geblättert. Kennst du den Bikeführer, der hier oben auf der Seite gerade beworben wird? Oder ist die alte Empfehlung noch immer die Beste?

Ich wünsche allen einen super Saisonstart


----------



## stuntzi (5. Februar 2008)

sorry, von büchern hab ich keine ahnung. sind mir zu schwer zum mitschleppen, drum kauf ich erst gar keine. fahre immer frei schnauze nach karte/gps oder tips aus dem web.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (5. Februar 2008)

das ging aber schnell  
Habe von Teneriffa was gelesen, dass dort von offizieller Stelle schon mal Jagd auf Biker gemacht wird: Fahren nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen usw.
Oder kann man sich als umsichtiger Biker dort überall frei bewegen?

Ralf


----------



## stuntzi (5. Februar 2008)

teneriffa bikeverbote: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316275


----------



## rayc (5. Februar 2008)

norinofu schrieb:


> dFahren nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen usw.
> Oder kann man sich als umsichtiger Biker dort überall frei bewegen?
> 
> Ralf



Ganz einfach: 
Innerhalb von Nationalparks ist alles verboten (nur Wandern auf offiziellen Wegen ist erlaubt, querfeldein gehen ist auch verboten)!
Das wird auch streng kontrolliert und teuer bestraft.
Ausserhalb davon darfst du sogar mit den Auto in den Wald reinfahren.

Die Nationalparks sind z.B. auf den Kompass oder F&B Karten verzeichnet.
Sicherheitshalber solltest du bei den Bikestationen nachfragen, diese geben dir Auskunft.
La Palma: www.bikenfun.de oder www.bike-station.de
Teneriffa: www.mtb-active.de
Gran Canaria: www.free-motion.net oder www.canary-bike.com
La Gomera: www.bike-station-gomera.com

Man sollte die Regeln in den Nationalparks respektieren, ansonsten habe wir alle Biker das Nachsehen.

Wenn du nach La Palma willst, wende dich z.B. an www.bikenfun.de.  Wenn du willst buchen dir alles von FLug, Unterkunft, Touren und was du sonst noch willst. (du warst wohl noch nie alleine weg?, dann gehe lieber über eine Bikestation. Die Kanaren sind mit den Alpen vergleich!)

Ray


----------



## norinofu (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ray, danke für die vielen Links. Bei Bikenfun habe ich schon angefragt. Der Termin hängt noch von günstigen Flugzeiten ab und die Station ist ja sehr variabel - nicht so´n Pauschalkram. 
Gibt es aus eurer Sicht da irgendwelche Flugzeitempfehlungen - in der Woche besser als am WE oder eine bestimmte Gesellschaft?

Ray, zu deiner Frage: Zum Biken geht es tatsächlich das erste Mal über den Teich. Bisher nur Harz und Alpen. Fernreisen waren bisher nur zum Surfen. 

Ralf


----------

